# Lab result,need inputs please!



## Hamzabam (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm new in this forum, actually like 2 minutes ago i registered but will make my post short as possible..

I'm male aged 25, since 3 years had this hair falls in a way not like before, hairline remained the same but scalp is a bit can be seen through. would rate how bad it looks right now from scale 1~10 ( 4 )

but its going on..

Made some Thyroid test as i suspect it could be the reason. ill post it below:

*22/11/2012*

TSH * .821* ui/ml (( .4 ~ 4.5 ))

*21/06/2012*

FT3 * 3.25* pg/ml (( 1.45 ~ 3.48 ))

FT4 * 1.29* ng/dl (( 0.71 ~ 1.85 ))

TSH *0.637* ui/ml (( .47 ~ 4.64 ))

*20/11/2013*

FT3 *3.39* pg/ml (( 1.5 ~ 4.1 ))

FT4 *1.08* ng/dl (( 0.65 ~ 2.30 ))

TSH *0.64* ui/ml (( 0.4 ~ 4.0 ))

Does these number looks normal to you? although its within range but what shocked me recently, was about to take a medication for acne, where it increase cholesterol and found my cholesterol 218 (200 is the highest normal) I'm fit and exercise regularly and no history of cholesterol in family, at least my father is 60 and free of any age related cardiovascular.

I read about thyroid hypo and hyper symptoms and cannot point out other than thinning hair and cholesterol and a bit difficult to lose weight but not impossible, I also got slightly high diastolic pressure 85~90 systolic is 125-130 and i believe its due to cholesterol, but the irony is i'm fit and to be honest i get compliment on my physic everyday.

My mother is also having thin hair and high cholesterol and her mother (grandmother) and two of mother's sister they said "according to the test we had under active thyroid" but don't have access to their lab test so i can compare with mine.

last thing note that i'm only complaining of beginning of a problem, not necessarily a big one but hopefully i over this before it eats me well.

sorry for the long post but I'd appreciate any useful assessment here.


----------

